# Life in Qatar



## sconnelly56 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi all. I'm new here but it seems this forum is a one stop shop for fact finding so here goes...
I am currently living in Dubai and have been here for 2 years. My previous job contract has finished and finding new work has been tough. 
I'm currently interviewing for a position in Doha and basically I'm curious to know about life in Qatar. Of course I've heard a few horror stories but it would be better to hear it from people who are there. 
I have reservations about their policy of needing an exit permit from your employer to leave the country. I like my freedom to move as I please. Are many employers difficult with this or are they happy to let you leave on your days off? I might wish to visit Dubai as I still have friends here. 
Also. I've heard that if you wanted to leave your job before the end of your two year contract you employer is likely not to give you an exit permit. Is this true? What on earth would you do with no job and no way out of the country!?!
And lastly, just out of curiosity, if I wanted to drive from Doha to Dubai I am aware that you have to pass through Saudi and that getting a visa can be a pain. Is this the same just to transit through or so they have special visas for that which can be obtained easily?


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

Late reply, but to answer your questions very similar to living in abu dhabi, minus nice shopping malls.

Private companies give multi exit permit and govt process exits as requested without hassle.

The 2 year thing is like anywhere in gulf, no one will force you to stay.


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh and I hear the drive is easy to do, I have been told by many people that have done it


----------

